
Ask HN: Top Challenges for Real Estate Investors? - munchieboy
What are the top 3 challenges you face when your looking to invest in a property (assuming you have capital and or enough liquidity to invest)?
======
Yes2020
The cliche on " location " is true. This relates to the liquidity of the real
estate: will more or less people want to buy this property when I go to sell
it? Also relates to long term increase in selling price verses property tax:
Are the carrying cost so high it eats gross profit and no one will want to buy
it? I tend to hold for 10 years or more- what expenses ( roofs, heating/ Ac,
stuff like that) are you probably going to face over that time period.

------
sharemywin
liquidity would be one.

The returns aren't that great.

